# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  وارد کردن فایلهای MDF و LDF به sql 2008؟؟؟

## dr-solomons

با سلام
من دو فایل mdf , ldf از sql2005 دارم
می خام اونا رو در sql2008 وارد کنم (restore کنم)
از کجا می تونم این کارو انحام بدم؟؟

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما باید با استفاده از Attach این دو فایل رو به نسخه 2008 Attach کنید.

----------


## dr-solomons

با سلام و تشکر فراوان از آقای صادقیان
با استفاده از attache این کارو کردم و درست شد..

----------

